# mirtazapine



## Grecian (Sep 3, 2015)

Anyone had any success with this (or bad side effects)? My psychiatrist has suggested I try it. Never used any medication before besides herbal stuff occasionally. Have searched this forum but very little info appears in old threads.

Thanks.


----------



## Max XR (Apr 9, 2016)

Made my DP worse and had horrific side effects from it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2016)

I haven't tried Mirtazapine for DP/DR, but I did take it for some time years ago for depression and insomnia. It helped my insomnia immensely. After a couple of weeks, it also lifted my depression. But it makes you very hungry for some reason. When you first start taking it, you will feel heavily sedated but that wears off after taking it for some time.


----------



## Grecian (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks for the responses. I think I'll pass.

Particularly given that I have no problem sleeping in fact probably sleep too much.


----------



## dppara (Dec 17, 2014)

I recently stopped my 1 mg per evening mirtazepine (used for sleep). Now I am really sleepless and this caused bad dp yesterday for a few minutes.

This is interesting, somehow part of my brain goes to sleep mode and that is dp - I think.

dp is like loosing consciousness.

what is consciousness ? it is a phase of matter. when the brain is processing information in some optimal way.

other way of loosing consciousness is epilepsy.

this is related to a phase transition: https://charlesmartin14.wordpress.com/2015/04/01/why-deep-learning-works-ii-the-renormalization-group/

so my view is that dp is a suboptimal consciousness, where brain activity gets "out of sync" , communication between brain areas get messed up / shut down.

That is for example the explanation why I don't feel my body sometimes - I think.

Like lucid dreaming - conscious but detached from body. So perhaps an existing mechanism (used for sleep - detachment in sleep) gets messed up and that is causing dp.

Since the symptoms of dp is characteristic just like sleeping.

Maybe that is the reason why waking up agents can help. (For example Cymbalta SNRI - for me).

DPara


----------

